# Tapering of Clonezepam / Klonopin



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi guys. I am starting to taper off of Klonopin. I was wondering what I should expect.

I was taking .5 in the morning and 1mg at night.

For a while now i've been taking .5 in the morning and .75 at night.

Any information is helpfull.	I'd like to know what to expect. So far so good. My doctor wanted me to do .5/.5 but i am doing .75 because. Well. I think he's an idiot and I need to find a new doctor, really.

I use a pill cutter. I dont think i'm super accurate with it







.. I don't know that that is mattering much.

thanks


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

I was able to taper off without any problem. Just went slow (about 2 months). And got rid of the morning dose first since the evening seemed to help sleep.

Yea, pill cutters are crummy.


----------



## brian83 (Jan 14, 2011)

for now it's my saftey net. It's my DP/DR gets too bad I pop one to calm down. I take no more than .5mg a day, and I feel the withdrawals still effect me, mood swings.


----------



## pitiger (Feb 24, 2011)

BlueTank said:


> Hi guys. I am starting to taper off of Klonopin. I was wondering what I should expect.
> 
> I was taking .5 in the morning and 1mg at night.
> 
> ...


----------



## pitiger (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi, I am new here and would like to share what I have found on the subject. I have used lorazepam for insomnia, etc. and have a love/hate with the benzo's. I have been reading a lot on brain chemicals aka neurotransmitters. I now know that medications can't enhance these brain chemicals but that they actually deplete them in the long run. I would like to share a couple links that may be of interest to you. I have been taking the supplement GABA at 750 mgs and it is doing what the ativan did only without side affects and it is not addicting. Anyway, I encourage you to educate yourself on replacing the nt's with amino's since you are interested in getting off of the medications. Good luck to you~ps there are also lab tests available to determine what you are low in.

http://www.painstresscenter.com/mall/Book-GABA.html

http://www.victorie-inc.us/neurogenesis_gaba.html

http://www.neuroassist.com/


----------



## gill (Jul 1, 2010)

There can be a lot of weird withdrawal symptoms. Not if you take it really slow though. Everyone seems different as to how slow their body takes to adjust. Personally, if I were on that dose I'd give myself around 6 months of tapering. I was on 0.5mgs for several months and tapered over 7 weeks, thought it was enough time, but turned out too fast, and had some bad withdrawals. So, it really just comes down to time, if you can be patient enough, things will get better as the body adjusts, as it did for me....


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

gill said:


> There can be a lot of weird withdrawal symptoms. Not if you take it really slow though. Everyone seems different as to how slow their body takes to adjust. Personally, if I were on that dose I'd give myself around 6 months of tapering. I was on 0.5mgs for several months and tapered over 7 weeks, thought it was enough time, but turned out too fast, and had some bad withdrawals. So, it really just comes down to time, if you can be patient enough, things will get better as the body adjusts, as it did for me....


The most I was ever on was like 1 mg a day and it took me 8 months to taper off. The last month was the hardest and I had to take tiny incrimental declines. At one point I was taking 1/32nd of a mg.


----------



## Kpanic (Sep 12, 2010)

As long as you go slow, you should be ok. It took me 3 months of cutting each pill by 1/4 down to 0. I was on .5 x3 a day.


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

pitiger said:


> Hi, I am new here and would like to share what I have found on the subject. I have used lorazepam for insomnia, etc. and have a love/hate with the benzo's. I have been reading a lot on brain chemicals aka neurotransmitters. I now know that medications can't enhance these brain chemicals but that they actually deplete them in the long run. I would like to share a couple links that may be of interest to you. I have been taking the supplement GABA at 750 mgs and it is doing what the ativan did only without side affects and it is not addicting. Anyway, I encourage you to educate yourself on replacing the nt's with amino's since you are interested in getting off of the medications. Good luck to you~ps there are also lab tests available to determine what you are low in.
> 
> http://www.painstres.../Book-GABA.html
> 
> ...


Ah yes my friend takes that, and I didn't really find out about it as an alternative until I was already taking Clonezepam I believe. I have a bottle of GABA that sits sealed. Can't take it for obvious reasons, but its around to possibly try as I taper or after i'm tapered off.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

gill said:


> There can be a lot of weird withdrawal symptoms. Not if you take it really slow though. Everyone seems different as to how slow their body takes to adjust. Personally, if I were on that dose I'd give myself around 6 months of tapering. I was on 0.5mgs for several months and tapered over 7 weeks, thought it was enough time, but turned out too fast, and had some bad withdrawals. So, it really just comes down to time, if you can be patient enough, things will get better as the body adjusts, as it did for me....


What do you mean by bad withdrawels? Is it cool if I ask you to be more specific? Were they kind of anxiety based stuff like burning in shoulders etc? Mental? Brain Zaps?

I've been slowely tapering. .5 in the morning and basically .6ish at night.	So far I cannot really tell of much withdrawels from the original 2mg. I slowely moved to .75 at night and now i'm kind of taking a half (.5) plus like half or slightly more of a quarter (.25) which is like .65 or something. LOL i'm not exact with it







. I don't have a lazer cutter or anything, heh. I just kinda move down at no more than .25mg. I think i started tapering in December. I should be tapering a little faster. I believe I should be down to .5 by now by doctors orders but I think he wants me to go too damn fast.	I'll try .5 tonight instead of the ~.6 range.

Hopefully that will be fine.


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

ValleyGirl said:


> The most I was ever on was like 1 mg a day and it took me 8 months to taper off. The last month was the hardest and I had to take tiny incrimental declines. At one point I was taking 1/32nd of a mg.


How!? 1/32nd!? Thats like you'd have to lick the pill right? Or is it possible to get small dose pills?	My doctors latest prescription is .5mg pills. But the ones I have (still have a ton) are all 1.mg. So I cut it in half for the morning (.5) and I cut it in half at night plus like ~.1 or .2 of that. Its hard at that point because its like half of a quarter. Or half of a half of a quarter







. I should just go to the pharmacy and move over to the .5mg pills.

My doc is a quack I swear. He wanted me to drop by .5 in one night! I was taking 1.5 a day.	.5 in morning and 1 at night.	He wanted to do .5 and .5 starting immediately. That did not sound like a good idea to me, so ***once again I went against his orders and did like .8 then .75 for a while, then like ~.6 now. I plan to move to .5 tonight. If you have any tips on how to taper please let me konw. I have read a lot about people moving VERY slowely down. But I don't understand how people are moving at like .1 mg at a time or whatever or even like .01! wow.

*** The first time I went against his orders was when I started. He wanted me to take something like .5 in the morning, .5 during hte day, .5 in the afternoon, and then either .5 or 1 at night depending. 1mg If it seemed like I really needed it. Thats potentially 2.5 a day!!!! STARTING! no moving up to it. STARTING AT!!!! Instead, behind his back, I did .5 in the morning, .5 during the day, 1mg at night and then very quickly said fuck this and moved to .5 in the morning and 1mg at night for a long time. Then I told him "I've been doing fine with this setup" and he said I could do more if I needed. He said if i had anxiety problems on my vacations that I could take more. I never did. I have slept great on the 3 vacations i've taken since DP/DR which makes me soooooo happy. I even slept on a crappy airmatress in a tiny apartment jammed in with tons of friends. That blew my mind. And this is on the .5/1 setup.
I have sort of looked into a Panic place. They are familiar with DP/DR. I asked. They specialize in it. The question is how much I need them now, vs the drive, vs how much they cost. It might be a good idea. I need to just break things off with my current doctor but I feel like i'm in the middle of things with him ya know. Tapering on Clonezepam and then soon Zoloft.

The dude never has any time for me. Its complicated. In anycase its probably not a healthy setup and I think I should move on soon.


----------



## gill (Jul 1, 2010)

BlueTank said:


> What do you mean by bad withdrawels? Is it cool if I ask you to be more specific? Were they kind of anxiety based stuff like burning in shoulders etc? Mental? Brain Zaps?


DP off charts. Paranoia. Sooo hard to concentrate on anything. Oversensitive to everything. Couple random anxiety attacks.

Also, there seems to be kind of a limit of dose where any of this stuff really got bad. It's like the taper can go smooth, and then I sorta hit a wall at .125, hard to get through. I know that seems like a really small amount for some but I think if you go too fast for any amount , before the body can adjust, it can still be bad. So my advice would be to just be patient and, you know, there's no rush and you should be okay.


----------

